# 9mm 50 rounds 115 grain FMJ for $16.99



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

At Cabela's as of 5/28/18 @4:14pm cheapest I've seen in a long time, best of luck.
EDIT; Thats order online


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Unfortunately by the time I checked it, it was already gone. Based upon what I've seen lately, that's a good price.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I go to AMMOSEEK.COM once or more daily, there is a lot of misses before you run across a good deal, when it's there, you have to jump on it, cause it won't last long. Good luck


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I went to Walmart today. Guy in line ahead of me bought last of 9mm bragged he was going to sell it and a lot of other ammo in So Cal at 4x the price.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My dad was over the other day, we purchased a .270 win for a friend as he gets us on the private ranch we have been killing elk on for many years. 

He asked about my .270 brass/ bullets/ powder and he brought his list. Normally we load up several powder/bullets and go to the range to find the best load for this gun.

Turns out between us we have about 3000 bullets, 700 brass casings and I am the only one that actively hunts with a .270 anymore.

Don't get me started about .243 and .308

Reloading will prove to be the best skill my father ever taught me.


----------

